# Homelite weedwacker



## peeteytwo (Jul 21, 2004)

The weedwacker starts and runs fine for 5 minutes, then it bogs down then will speed up at full throtle and suggestions.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Sounds like a fuel delivery problem. If it bogs when it acclerates try opening up the low end needle on the carb 1/4 turn. If it only bogs at high speed try opening up the high end needle on the carb 1/4 turn.


----------

